# [APP][2.2+] Facebook Image Grabber Free v1.1.1 - save Facebook photo on Android



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

Facebook Image Grabber
*v1.1.1 by homi3kh*

Please help us by rating 5 stars.

*Importance update:*
Introducing "Direct Save", save photo without leaving Facebook for Android app. [Paid version only]
(I'm in the unsupported country to sell app that's why you will buy this app using paypal, sorry about that)

*Screenshots:*















































*Description:*
Found a wonderful photo of a beautiful girl on Facebook? Stumble upon a very interesting photo on Facebook? Or you just want to save photo of your loved one?
Unfortunately, you found out that Facebook for Android app doesn't allow you to save those photo? Look no further, this cute app will help you save any photo that you want out of Facebook. With a slick UI that is very user-friendly and easy to use, saving photo from Facebook will be a breeze. You can save with default file name, save as with the file name that you want, or simply just view it in your preferred gallery app. Moreover, this app also let you browse your previously saved photos in a built-in image explorer that is fast and work just right. You can delete, rename, and view your photo in the image explorer.

*Features:*
• Direct Save, a feature that let you save Facebook photo without leaving Facebook app. [New]
• Refresh Gallery, a menu item that let you tell Android media scanner to scan for new photos. [New]
• Save photo from Facebook with Facebook share function.
• Photo saved in this app will instantly visible in Android gallery too.
• Built-in Image Explorer for fast viewing of your saved photos.
• Support double tap zoom/pinch to zoom image viewer.
• Ability to rename, delete, or view in your preferred photo gallery.
• Simplicity in design base on Android Design principle.
• Support from FroYo to Jellybean devices.

*Instruction:*
- Open Facebook for Android app and browse to the photo you want to save.
- In Facebook photo viewer, press Menu > Share > then select our app "homi3kh FIG".
- The photo will present on the top part of the app, and on the lower part of the app you will see 3 button. Save, Save As, and View, just choose whatever you want to do with the photo.
- The middle part of the app is the Saved Image Explorer, where all your previously saved photos are presenting.
- Long press on the photo in Saved Image Explorer and you get 3 menu item to Delete, Rename, and View the photo.

*Changelogs:*

*25/11/2012 v1.1.1 RLT*
- New gorgeous icon
- Rename app activity name for consistency throughout my apps.
*24/11/2012 v1.1.0 RLT*
- Added Buy Full Version option.
(Buy my paid-app or donate to me securely via Paypal)
- Introducing "Direct Save" feature [Paid Version]
(save photo without leaving Facebook for Android app)
- When saving photo in FIG, photo will instantly added to Android Gallery [Free/Paid Version]
- No ads after saving photo.
- Added Refresh Gallery menu option.
(Previous version, when you close the app, the app will send a request to media scanner to scan the whole SD card for new photos. Don't confuse this as the app has virus. Now I remove that feature and put it into your control. Click on "Refresh Gallery" will tell the media scanner to scan your SD card for new photos.

*Download:*

FREE VERSION​
​Available​

Available









Under Review

PRO/PAID/FULL VERSION


Available


Available​Best regard,
homi3kh
RALOVETA​


----------



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

Pro version released on Amazon AppStore and SlideME.org

No more *Ads* whatsoever and *Direct Save*, save photos without leaving Facebook app.


----------

